# Upgrade to 1909 and robot voice



## dmduncan37 (Nov 23, 2019)

I have a recurring problem with every update of windows 10.

So I passed in the week of the 1809 to the 1909 and everything was working properly before (headphone / mic output / front input and rear output speakers.

First of all I lost the Realtek sound manager
And then, it's random but very boring. A voice of "robot" when I speak.

I have speakers and a good quality headphones.
The output manager is essential.
The manager of windows 10 is a big joke and the new manager realtek integrate to windows 10 (when it works) too.

I have a motherboard Gigabyte Aorus Z370 with a codec ALC1220 Realtek!
The latest Realtek R282 official drivers date mid 2017.

When to my microphone problem, I do not think of a material problem.
Everything worked properly before the upgrade.
I had the same problem during my upgrade in 1809.
I have tried all the available input, try another miro.
Problem of coil wine? parasite? nothing in audio listening or mic concerns before the update.

After several pilot tests I had solved the problem.
On the other hand when I install the last sound drivers of my MB (8586) I have no sound at all and no more manager of his realtek.
Only the previous (8210) works but still microphone problems.

I tried unofficial home drivers but it's the same thing. wrong driver can be.

If you have solutions?
reinstall windwos 10 cleanly

Do you think that the purchase of a sound card is relevant?
for example Sound Blaster Z or ASUS Strix Soar

Thank you


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2019)

The current Realtek drivers only install the driver, the manager is then automatically downloaded through the Windows Store as an App.  The Realtek Manager has been replaced with the Realtek Audio Console App.  IMO, it's not as good as the Realtek Manager, but that is what we are stuck with thanks to Realtek.

Realtek also doesn't seem to publicly provide the latest drivers, as you found out.  The driver on their website is super outdated.  So the only source of the drivers seems to be motherboard manufacturers.

My motherboard has an ALC1220 as well, and I'm on driver 8496, and it seems to work just fine.

You might try it, you can get 8496 here: http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Drivers/All/Audio/Realtek_Audio(v8496_UAD_WHQL).zip

You can also try 8668, that's the latest I could find.  You can get 8668 here: http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Drivers/All/Audio/Realtek_Audio(v8668_UAD_WHQL_DTS).zip


----------



## dmduncan37 (Nov 23, 2019)

ok but i have Gigabyte :/


----------



## lsevald (Nov 23, 2019)

For some drivers, I use Snappy Driver Installer (I prefer SDI Lite, only downloads what you need). It's one of those mass driver install tools. I tend to only use it for missing drivers after installing windows, but it also has a huge backlog of drivers, if you are not happy with the ones you can find. Latest Realtek I can find for my Gigabyte Z390 Auros Pro with ALC1220 is 8799. Also, to get the Realtek Manager for the later drivers I have tried, I had to manually find the manager .exe, start it, and tick the "Display in notification area".


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2019)

dmduncan37 said:


> ok but i have Gigabyte :/



Doesn't matter, ALC1220 is ALC1220, it doesn't matter what motherboard it is on.


----------



## dmduncan37 (Nov 23, 2019)

i can try this
8838_FF00_FF01_PG474_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL.rar
I test  F01









						alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release
					

A non-official repository for downloading Realtek High Definition Audio Driver and USB Audio Driver standalone packages which were released from Realtek FTP Server. - alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release




					github.com
				




what is the difference between 8838 F00 and F01?


----------

